

HTML is a sexually-transmitted disease, say many Americans - sebgeelen
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/03/05/html_is_a_sexuallytransmitted_disease_say_many_americans/

======
013
It was a multiple choice. People are probably going to answer with the
funniest answer. Also see

    
    
      >Blu-Ray was held to be a marine animal by 18 per cent of respondents, while software was defined as comfortable clothes by 15 per cent.
    

So, I doubt these Americans were answering truthfully.

